# 921040 fuel tank shut off valve leak



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Apologies if this has already been discussed but I couldn't find anything in the search area. I have a 3 year old 921040 and just went out to the shed to check it out for the coming snow. Turned on the key, gas valve, choke, throttle and primed 3 times. Fired up on the first pull but then I noticed gas running down over the back of the engine. Shut it down and removed the steel cover over the carb and tank. Looks like the gas is pouring out of the movable part of the shut off valve. Turn the valve off and it stops. 

My purchase date was 11/17/14... This sucks because of the fine fall weather we've been having. Haven't needed the blower yet. I contacted Ariens customer support through their website but doubt if they will help me because my warranty just ran out. 

Is this a common problem? Is it a fixable valve or do I need to replace it?

Thanks for any help...

Glenn


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I have not had that problem with mine, but the threaded portion into the tank has broken and leaked which was my fault. The valve is part of the fitting that screws into the tank, a very easy fix. I don't think the valve can be taken apart to fix a leak.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Is it this motorcycle type with the rubber disc inside? I've drilled out the rivets and replaced the disc inside on petcocks that were unobtainable before but it's cheap enough for you to just get a new one. If these are prone to failure a longer lasting solution might be to get a fitting from the plumbing section of a hardware store with the same threads (don't forget an o-ring) and a barb. Go fitting to hose to a Briggs and Stratton inline shut off back to hose to carb.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

dhazelton said:


> Is it this motorcycle type with the rubber disc inside? I've drilled out the rivets and replaced the disc inside on petcocks that were unobtainable before but it's cheap enough for you to just get a new one. If these are prone to failure a longer lasting solution might be to get a fitting from the plumbing section of a hardware store with the same threads (don't forget an o-ring) and a barb. Go fitting to hose to a Briggs and Stratton inline shut off back to hose to carb.


Looks identical to this one. I'm guessing the plastic knob just pulls off. I'll see if I can get a picture tomorrow in the daylight. Thanks for the info.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Glenn, after you get squared away with the leak here's food for thought.


Someone here, who said they were a small engine service tech, advised not shutting the valve off on a regular basis saying that they tend to fail if used very often.


Up to that point I had used mine once and haven't used it since, not even for the off season shut down (2 years.) I treat my gas and siphon out last years fuel at the beginning of the next season and re-fill with fresh, also treated, fuel. 


I hope you get your issue resolved with little hassle..........


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

knu2xs said:


> Glenn, after you get squared away with the leak here's food for thought.
> 
> 
> Someone here, who said they were a small engine service tech, advised not shutting the valve off on a regular basis saying that they tend to fail if used very often.
> ...


I have owned old motorcycles over the past 35-40 years that needed to have the fuel valve shut off because of possible leaking through the carb into the crankcase. Just old habits now with the blower. I do worry about leaks though. This past summer I helped out my neighbour with his lawn tractor. He had a very worn float needle valve in his carb and completely drained his fuel tank into the crankcase. Oil change was so easy... came gushing out of the drain tube... about 1/2 gallon. Second time this happened (about 2 weeks later) I bought him a $5.00 float needle valve and installed it for him. I told him to always shut his fuel off just in case. 

I've used this blower for 3 winters and have shut the fuel off every time without problems. Maybe I should try your approach. Thanks for the input.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Blackstar said:


> I have owned old motorcycles over the past 35-40 years that needed to have the fuel valve shut off because of possible leaking through the carb into the crankcase. Just old habits now with the blower. I do worry about leaks though. This past summer I helped out my neighbour with his lawn tractor. He had a very worn float needle valve in his carb and completely drained his fuel tank into the crankcase. Oil change was so easy... came gushing out of the drain tube... about 1/2 gallon. Second time this happened (about 2 weeks later) I bought him a $5.00 float needle valve and installed it for him. I told him to always shut his fuel off just in case.
> 
> I've used this blower for 3 winters and have shut the fuel off every time without problems. Maybe I should try your approach. Thanks for the input.


 
Glenn, I have considered siphoning out the gas at the end of the season, firing up the blower then letting it run dry, then treating the inside of the metal tank in an effort to prevent rust.


Good luck!
Jack


EDITED to ADD: What the heck, I might as well throw this out there as well. I think it was in the same post, that "service tech" also advised against running the fuel out every time because of a white, powdery, residue that is left behind when gas evaporates out. He even had at least one photo of a carb torn apart showing the white powder in the bowl. He says that its only a matter of time and the "powder" will clog things up.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Been using Stabil and Seafoam in my gas for all my small engines since i can remember, never run the gas out, leave it in year round. Never had an issue. Note;, I also switched all my summer engines over to a full synthetic 5w-30 as well years ago. I do fire these engines periodically during off season for all the units.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Saw this on Youtube, but they are cheap to replace .


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

^ Good info - I didn't know those just snapped together.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok... My bad... Town came closest to the problem. Got tired of waiting on Ariens support to reply to my questions (I fully expected to be paying for the new valve myself... just thought I could get a last chance on the warranty which ran out about 30 days ago.) Anyway, googled Ariens service dealers for the new valve. 1st one said all their parts were packed up for the big move to a new location. 2nd one said they don't keep them in stock but could get one after Christmas. 3rd one (sounded very tired, like I just woke him up) said they were so busy that someone would have to call me back in an hour. (this was 3 hours ago) 4th one (60 miles away... I started with the closest which was about 3 miles away) phone keeps ringing until I get an answering service... 

So, tired of all the run-around, I went down to the shed and when I put the wrench on the lock nut it just about fell off. Must have vibrated loose and dried out the rubber gasket over the summer. I cleaned it up, cleaned the strainer/filter, used some Teflon tape on the threads and reinstalled it. I blew through the valve both directions while I had it off and it didn't show any signs of leaking. 

Added a little gas and she fired up and purred with one pull. No gas leaks!!! The gas must have been leaking past the threads and the lock nut/ o-ring and it looked like it was coming out of the shut-off valve itself.

Thank you everyone who piped in with ideas. This is a great forum. 

Glenn


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Cool - free is a better fix. Next time you go to town pick up a roll of yellow teflon tape in the section of the home center that has fittings for hooking up boilers and such - it's fuel resistant. Change that out next time you drain the tank out.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Well... I still wasn't sure what my problem was while I was trying to communicate with Ariens on whether or not my blower was still in warranty. Turns out I was a month past my 3 year coverage. Ariens took it upon themselves to send me a new shutoff valve... FREE... even though my warranty was 30 days past it's end date. I will be changing this out just in case I was wrong about the origin of the leak. 

This is the second time in 3 years I have had to deal with "The Company" Last year my fuel cap cracked and would leak a little gas if the tank was full but also allowed a little water (melted snow) into the tank. Ariens sent me a new cap and strainer assembly without question. 

I would but Ariens again and would highly recommend them to anyone who asked. Great service (but my local dealers leave a little to be desired...) 

Thanks for all the input. Great site here...

Glenn... (a happy Ariens owner...)


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

dhazelton said:


> Cool - free is a better fix. Next time you go to town pick up a roll of yellow teflon tape in the section of the home center that has fittings for hooking up boilers and such - it's fuel resistant. Change that out next time you drain the tank out.


I will look for this Teflon tape before I change out the fuel valve. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I just replaced my shut off last week. In my case the plastic knob wouldn't turn very easy. It wouldn't shut the fuel off 100% either. 
On Amazon you can replace them for $11 to have 10 new valves. Made in china most likely.

I had to study my engine for a moment to figure it out. It's really easy to change.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Ariens hydro pro said:


> I just replaced my shut off last week. In my case the plastic knob wouldn't turn very easy. It wouldn't shut the fuel off 100% either.
> On Amazon you can replace them for $11 to have 10 new valves. Made in china most likely.
> 
> I had to study my engine for a moment to figure it out. It's really easy to change.
> ...


Different valve than mine but basically the same procedure. My valve screws into the bottom of the tank and then has a 90deg hose connection. Also, the button pulls off my valve (has to, to get the shroud off to work on the valve)


----------



## Stimus (Dec 27, 2017)

The plastic fuel shut off knob on our brand new Compact 24 broke off with a bit of the metal shaft embedded inside the knob. The local dealer we purchased it from believed the knob was forced, which is possible as I loaned it to my 72-year-old neighbor, who claimed he did not force it but may have by mistake. I was honest about this with the dealer, who refused to do a warranty repair claiming user error and replaced both the knob and fuel shut off valve at my expense. Ariens refuses to warranty this as well. Please be aware that these knobs and valves appear flimsy and are easily damaged. The engine is an LTC Chinese made product and is very noisy and vibrates excessively as well and appears to be a cost cutting measure by Ariens. Lesson learned and will spend the extra money next time on a Honda.


----------



## Yonder (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks so much for this discussion. I thought I was the only one. I found the same at the bottom of the posting about a loose nut at the bottom of the tank. I put some yellow (gas) base teflon tape on the threads and put the nut at the bottom then put it back to gather and YAHOOO Fixed!

Thanks again!

-Joe


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

knu2xs said:


> Glenn, after you get squared away with the leak here's food for thought.
> 
> 
> Someone here, who said they were a small engine service tech, advised not shutting the valve off on a regular basis saying that they tend to fail if used very often.
> ...



I can share another reason to leave the valve on....at least from my experience. I used to run my Bolens dry with the valve off. Every year at snow seasons I had carburetor problems, even replaced it a couple of time in past years. For the last couple of years I have left the valve open allowing the fuel flow freely to the carburetor. I have not had any carburetor problems since I left the valve open with some fuel in the tank of course.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

foggysail said:


> I can share another reason to leave the valve on....at least from my experience. I used to run my Bolens dry with the valve off. Every year at snow seasons I had carburetor problems, even replaced it a couple of time in past years. For the last couple of years I have left the valve open allowing the fuel flow freely to the carburetor. I have not had any carburetor problems since I left the valve open with some fuel in the tank of course.


Thats called luck foggy 
thats would not be a reason to not have carb issues


----------

